# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Mutrics, smart music sunglasses, Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

mutrics.com

"Mutrics: Stylish Smart Sunglasses with Surround Sound, $69" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Review Mutrics: stylish smart sunglasses with surround sound

May 28, 2019

----------

